# Solved: Ethernet Adapter Icon Missing



## GhostlyShockwave (Sep 2, 2012)

When I plug an ethernet cable into the port integrated into my laptop, the icon doesn't show up in the Network and Sharing Center, nor when the cable is unplugged. I have also looked in the Device Manager and haven't seen it there either.

Screenshots:

http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i331/Lost_Zero16/Untitled1.png

http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i331/Lost_Zero16/Untitled.png

If anyone could help me, I'd appreciate it. If you need any other information, just ask.


----------



## GhostlyShockwave (Sep 2, 2012)

Also, my ethernet adapter is "RealTek PCIe GBE Family Controller" if that helps. I'm having trouble finding the "Local Area Connection" in the Network and Sharing Center with or without the cable plugged in and I don't have internet connection either way. Wireless is the only thing working.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

So, the ethernet does not appear in Device Manager under Network Adapters, right? Are there any warnings or errors anywhere in Device Manager? If so, one of those devices may be the ethernet and may be in need of a driver update or reinstall.


----------



## GhostlyShockwave (Sep 2, 2012)

I have looked through all Network Adapters (both visible and hidden) and none seem to have any problems with them. They don't have any ? or ! next to them at least. And yes, the ethernet port does not appear in Device Manager. Only my wireless one and my bluetooth devices do (along with other hidden ones).

I have also done system restores from before the day this occured with no luck.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Check in the BIOS (Setup) to see if the ethernet somehow became disabled there.

If you don't find a way to enable it in the BIOS (and you probably won't, but a couple folks have lucked out) then I think that your ethernet is dead. You can buy a USB ethernet adapter for a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## GhostlyShockwave (Sep 2, 2012)

What would I specifically be looking for in the BIOS? I saw that everything was enabled in the Advanced Tab but I saw people talking about an option possibly becoming disabled that I'm not sure was listed for me.

That was not what I wanted to hear lol, since I just got my laptop back for Dell last month for a faulty hard drive and the warranty is expired. 

I have, however, bought a USB to ethernet converter that will list a "Local Area Connection 2" but it still won't connect to the internet. And while I plug in the ethernet cable to the port integrated into my laptop, the "Local Area Connection" shows up for a second saying it's unplugged and disappears quickly.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> And while I plug in the ethernet cable to the port integrated into my laptop, the "Local Area Connection" shows up for a second saying it's unplugged and disappears quickly.


I'm guessing you mean in the Notification Area. Is the same one-second life true for Device Manager?

Does the USB ethernet adapter install OK? Show up as OK in Device Manager? If so, please show ...

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## GhostlyShockwave (Sep 2, 2012)

> I'm guessing you mean in the Notification Area. Is the same one-second life true for Device Manager?


The one-second life happens in the Network Connections page as well as the Device Manager.



> Does the USB ethernet adapter install OK? Show up as OK in Device Manager? If so, please show ...


http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i331/Lost_Zero16/Picture2.png



> Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
> Hold the Windows logo key and press r; in the Run box type cmd and click on OK.
> 
> Type the following command:
> ...


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Tyler>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Tyler-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ASIX AX88772 USB2.0 to Fast Ethernet Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : (Listed, but don't want to post)
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ua.ad.alaska.edu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : (Listed, but don't want to post)
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{Listed, but don't want to post}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.ua.ad.alaska.edu:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

I disconnected the wireless network to post this so I wouldn't list too much information. I also didn't list some information and replaced it with "Listed, but don't want to post". If you need this information posted, just let me know.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The Media disconnected for the USB ethernet usually means defective adapter or cable.

I wouldn't completely rule out a defective cable but given the trouble with the integrated ethernet and the newness of the USB it sounds to me like a motherboard defect that is preventing either to work.

Definitely check out the cable are router LAN port. Best to try another computer using the same cable and port, and try the problem PC with different LAN ports and a different cable.


----------



## GhostlyShockwave (Sep 2, 2012)

Okay, thanks for the advice. I have yet to try this computer at a different ethernet station since I've just been using the dorms ethernet ports in the wall. Also, when I did the ipconfig /all, I didn't have anything plugged into the USB to Ethernet Adapter. Maybe that's why it said media disconnected. I'll update here if anything changes.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Also, when I did the ipconfig /all, I didn't have anything plugged into the USB to Ethernet Adapter. Maybe that's why it said media disconnected.


C'mon, man! Get with the program! 

Please don't take offense. Yes, no cable connected results in "Media disconnected." To trouble shoot we need to see the ipconfig /all for the desired attempted connection.


----------



## GhostlyShockwave (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't worry, it's the same result when it's plugged in. Sorry for my lack of of thought on that part lol. Maybe the ethernet ports in the wall are faulty because my laptop isn't picking it up with it's integrated ethernet port, through the USB to ethernet adapter, or through my Xbox 360. I'm attempting to see if the staff here can try a repair on these ports in the wall and see if that changes anything. Other than that, I might have to call Dell and have them repair it again, which would be twice in about two months.


----------



## GhostlyShockwave (Sep 2, 2012)

I have run a Driver Device to see if I needed any devices updated, etc. and this is what I got:

http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i331/Lost_Zero16/random.png

http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i331/Lost_Zero16/random2.png

Although I was advised not to download them from this site and to download them directly from Dell. However, they don't seem to have the right drivers I need for my laptop or the don't work.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I'm attempting to see if the staff here can try a repair on these ports in the wall


Yes, do that. There may well be a problem that is beyond your control.


----------



## GhostlyShockwave (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I have the staff at my college looking for any issues and if this isn't the case, I will get my motherboard repaired/purchase a new computer.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please keep us updated. And, good luck!


----------

